# First 20G Viv



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

Heres my first attempt at a viv. I plan on having a pair of tincs in here. Any suggestions/comments? 

I am going to be getting some more plants and hides by the end of the week.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Very Nice! I am sure it is going to look excellent when it starts growing it, What type of airplant do you have in the middle there?


----------



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you and I think it's a tillandsia tectorum but I'm not to sure how it will do in there. They like slightly drier conditions with some air movement so I put it up top by a vent.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome to the board!

The tank looks great so far. My only suggestion would be adding of a cocohut or 2 if you are keeping a Tinctorius morph. Solid hides like that always help them feel more secure.

keep up the good work


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yea I knew I'd need some hides for them, for some reason I couldn't find any I liked locally. My plan is to get my frogs in a month or so at a local reptile show so my tank has some time to grow out.


----------



## jeffz (Feb 7, 2012)

i really like the idea with the sicks how it adds another level to the viv. will a bunch more plants and maybe some moss that will be a really nice tank.


----------



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just need to figure out what other plants to get, and also how to attach some to the wood.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Things are looking good tucker. The background is very realistic...

The only thing I might change is the wood. 

Does it serve a purpose in its current form? It is a little visually distracting for me. 

Just my .02 and it is your viv. Not intending to offend, just a different angle. Ill be tagging along to see this thing grow in!


----------



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

Good point I agree it is in the way visually. I have been playing around with different positions for the wood, it was just throw in to begin with.

When I finally get things situated and my hides in I will get new pics.


----------



## cudda15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been having a hard time finding coco huts. I just made my own with coconuts from the grocery store. The setup looks nice!


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

hey tucker viv looks great. i agree with making ur own cocohuts me and the kids experimented with this. i just hit the sides along the mark on the coconut with a heavy chefs knife all the way around until it split. then we boiled the 2 halves for 30 min or so. i let them cool slightly to where i could hold them stuck a soup spoon between the meat and the shell and worked my way around it til i got a good bite on it and was able to scoop out all the meat all at once. now we havent cut a doorway into them but i figure we can just prop them up over a petri dish to provide any opening for them when the time comes to build ours. 

cant wait to see what this looks like grown in as far as what tinc to chose, i say look here at all the morphs Dendrobates tinctorius morphguide and pick one that 'speaks' to you. you really cant go wrong with any of them they all are beautiful.


good luck


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Sweet. You are so much closer to being done than me that Im jealous. 

The fun is in the build though. 

I only dislike the front piece...the back one I think is workable. 

I like how it comes down from the background. But it kinda ends up in the middle of no where...I feel like it should lead down to something.


----------



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

If I remember to pick up some coconuts when I'm at the store I will give it a try. I still can't figure out why they have been so hard to find lately though I used to see them everywhere.

As far as what tinc I would like, I have a few I can't decide between.
-Cobalt
-Citronella
-Brazil
-Giant Orange

Yea I think I will keep the back piece but the front one can go, theres a few other things I just got but haven't cleaned I could put there.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

An idea I saw elsewhere on the forum was to use a hole drill to drill a hole (funny) in the coconut before cutting it. 

You could probably just use a hacksaw for ultimate in safety. (Wear some goggles too)


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hacksaws make it tough to cut a good hole. The width of the blade ends up preventing you from cutting very round holes.

Your best bet is to use a coping saw with a fresh fine-tooth blade. Easy as pie


----------



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

I think I will use a hole saw and make the opening first and then use a band saw to cut it in half. Or order some already done it depends on if I can get them at work or not.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Band saw for cutting it in half works perfect. 

Sorry for being misleading, the hacksaw was intended to cut the coconut in half...after using the hole drill I mentioned. 

Sorry if that was unclear.


----------



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

Haha yea cutting a round hole with a hack saw wouldn't work out to well. You could make a triangular opening though if it's all you had.


----------



## Totenkampf (Jun 25, 2012)

you could maybe even make them not look like coconuts? lol, i hate those things in vivariums


----------



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

There not for everyone but I like them.

Here's a new picture with a few things moved around and a new brom.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks better...although now it seems a little open. 

Id try to add something...maybe the plants just need to grow in.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks great if you ask me... Pop a cocohut on the left side there and let it grow in a bit and you should be in great shape


----------



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have quite awhile until I get my frogs unless something comes along sooner, so I think in a couple months it will be filled out.

Also quick question do I need to feed my springtails/isos that are in the tank since there's no frogs in there? I'm thinking I should feed them but not to much.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Toss a couple mushrooms in occasionally and you should be in good shape


----------



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

Just a quick update. 












I've put in a few more plants and my springtail population is booming. I think I'm almost ready for my frogs. I got my cocohut made but haven't got around to cleaning it up so i can put it in the tank.

Also any suggestions on aquatic plants that would do well in the viv? So far I have some java moss and a cryp.


----------



## Lupine (Aug 23, 2012)

I liked the first pic best with the curved branch, it drew your eye nicely from left to right and back again, but it looks great either way.

BTW, I am interested in knowing how the air plant does, I would like to use Tilandsia ionatha but figured it wouldn't like the humidity.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

tucker0065 said:


> Also any suggestions on aquatic plants that would do well in the viv? So far I have some java moss and a cryp.


Looks good. I've had luck with anubias nana 'petite' inside a viv, as well as java fern. Gotta keep the humidity up for a while to let them acclimate though.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

wow, i actually really like the final lay out. I think the plants settling in a bit helped. I would be cautious with that Ivy, i have never used it but lots of people say it becomes invasive and grows out of control. Otherwise it looks great and I hope everything grows good for you!


----------



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

I actually just got some creeping fig to replace the ivy. I like the look of the smaller leaves better.


----------



## danagui (Aug 21, 2012)

viv looks incredible! whats ur back ground made from? thats the part im most nervous about...as i have zero artistic skills


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

great... creeping fig can be invasive too though. did you get the miniature or oak leaf variety? they are less invasive and somewhat better looking. Stilll though I cant stress how nice this tank looks cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

tucker0065 said:


>


Looking good!


----------



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not very artistic either so I was worried about the background too. I used great stuff foam and then carved and sanded it down after it dried. There are some great threads that show a lot of pictures I can't remember what section at the moment.

I think I have regular creeping fig, if it's invasive that's fine I can just trim it back regularly. I can't wait to get some frogs in there now.


----------



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

Well I finally got some frogs I decided on two Bicolors instead of Tincs. They are not shy at all and love to eat a lot more than I thought they would.

So heres a few pictures of the new guys, I'm not the best photographer but you can at least see them lol.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Cute frogs, and great pictures!


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

great pics. 
your doing a good deed to! bicolors aren't very popular right now (I think everyone has terribilis right now), so its pretty cool to keep them. they are nice and toxic too! good luck!!!


----------



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

I noticed that not to many people seem to have them right now. I saw them and had to have them. Now I'm just waiting to see what sexes I ended up with.


----------



## soulis (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks for the pics and nice place ya have there


----------

